# The Kenyan Boys Choir



## tg1 (Jun 29, 2009)

What do you think of The Kenyan Boys Choir?

Their debut album was released today (http://www.kenyanboyschoir.com/)

You might have seen them perform at Barack Obama's inauguration earlier this year. Check out their video thanking President Obama for his support during their rise to stardom - http://www.muzu.tv/kenyanboyschoir/thank-you-president-obama-music-video/246452


----------

